# Glock 19 9mm question



## CRIMAR30

Hi,
I'm new to handguns , in general, just bought a Glock 19 9mm. My question is, on the barrel it says 9x19, on the box of ammo I have it says 9mm Luger, and I've also seen somewhere 9mm parabellum, are these all different, or are they all different names for the same thing? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Roscoe P. Coltrain

9 X 19 and Luger are the same thing. Parabellum is different.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

9x19 , 9mm luger, 9mm parabellum are all the same cartridge


----------



## CRIMAR30

Whats the difference with Parabellum?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

CRIMAR30 said:


> Whats the difference with Parabellum?


none


----------



## recoilguy

Like ted said all the same just different names for the same.

RCG


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> 9x19 , 9mm luger, 9mm parabellum are all the same cartridge


Ted is correct. For why these different names exist for the same cartridge, see . . .
9×19mm Parabellum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you are too lazy to connect to the link, here is the substance.

_The 9×19mm Parabellum (abbreviated 9mm, 9×19mm or 9×19) cartridge was designed by Georg Luger and introduced in 1902 by the German weapons manufacturer
Deutsche Waffen und Munitionsfabriken (DWM) for their Luger semi-automatic pistol.[6] For this reason, it is commonly called the 9 mm Luger cartridge, differentiating
it from the also-popular 9mm Makarov and 9mm Browning (.380 ACP) cartridges.

The book Cartridges of the World stated in 2006 that the 9×19mm Parabellum is "the world's most popular and widely used military handgun cartridge."[7]

The name Parabellum is derived from the Latin: Si vis pacem, para bellum ("If you seek peace, prepare for war"), which was the motto of DWM._

And, now you know that my email signature and motto has been copped from DWM. 
*Si vis pacem, para bellum*

Actually, it existed in various forms far back in history before Georg Luger & DWM.
_Si vis pacem, para bellum is a Latin adage translated as, "If you wish for peace, prepare for war"
(usually interpreted as meaning peace through strength-a strong society being less likely to be attacked by enemies).
The adage is from 4th or 5th century Latin author Publius Flavius Vegetius Renatus's tract De Re Militari, book 3. [1]_

More than you needed or wanted to know, eh ? :mrgreen:


----------

